# Game # 68 New York @ Orlando



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

*Orlando Magic (24-43)







  v. New York Knicks (18-49)







*

Date: Wednesday, March 22nd
*Time: 7:00 P.M. EST*

*Orlando Magic Starters*





































J. Nelson D. Stevenson H. Turkoglu D. Howard T. Battie 
14.1 PPG 11.4 PPG 14.0 PPG 15.5 PPG 8.1 PPG
4.8 APG 33.1 MPG 4.3 RPG 12.3 RPG 5.9 RPG

Key Reserves
















D. Milicic C. Arroyo
PPG 6.5 PPG 10.9 PPG
RPG 4.4 RPG 3.3 APG 

*New York Knicks Starters*






































New York Knicks Starters
S. Marbury S. Francis J. Rose C. Frye E. Curry
16.7 PPG 15.4 PPG 12.9 PPG 12.3 PPG 13.7 PPG 
6.6 APG 5.2 APG 2.9 RPG 5.8 RPG 6.3 RPG 



*Orlando Magic Team Leaders*

PPG- Dwight Howard 15.5
RPG- Dwight Howard 12.3
APG- Jameer Nelson 4.8
BPG- Darko Milicic 2.53
SPG- Grant Hill 1.14
FG%- Bo Outlaw .595%
FT%- Terrence Morris 1.000%
3FG%- Carlos Arroyo .455% 

Team Comparison


```
Orlando Magic 	                          New York Knicks
Record: 	24 - 42 (.358)	         Record: 	19 - 47 (.288)	
Standings: 	Third, Southeast         Standings: 	Fifth, Atlantic	
At Home: 	18 - 14	                 At Home: 	13 - 21
At Road: 	6 - 29                   At Road: 	6 - 26             
Streak: 	L 2                      Streak: 	            L 2

Season                                                  Season  	
PPG: 	93.7	Opp PPG: 	96.4	            PPG: 	96.5	Opp PPG: 	102.4
FG%: 	.466	Opp FG%: 	.454	            FG%: 	.452	Opp FG%: 	.463
RPG: 	40.4	Opp RPG: 	38.6                RPG: 	42.3	Opp RPG: 	39.0
```

Division Standings

```
SOUTHEAST	
                 W	L	PCT	GB	HM	RD	CONF	DIV	PF	PA	DIFF	STRK	  L10	
Miami	        45	22	.672	-	26-7	19-15	28-9	11-1	101.1	96.5	+4.6	Lost 1     8-2	
Washington	34	32	.515	10½	24-13	10-19	24-18	8-6	101.5	100.0	+1.5	Lost 1  5-5		
Orlando	        24	43	.358	21	18-14	6-29	14-26	6-7	93.5	96.4	-2.7	Lost 2  4-6
Atlanta	        21	44	.323	23½	14-19	7-25	15-24	3-7	96.8	101.9	-5.1	Lost 1  3-7	
Charlotte	19	49	.279	26½	13-21	6-28	12-29	3-10	96.	100.5	-4.6	Won 1  4-6
```

*Upcoming Game*

Friday March 24th @







 Philadelphia 76ers 7:00 P.M. EST​


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

Stevey is returning to Orlando, how do you guys feel about that? Would you boo him cheer for him, or just treat him like any other player?

15,000 Ucash to whoever guesses the right score.

Orlando- 109
New York- 96


----------



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

I hope he doesn't get booed.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

..

I'd say Orlando wins this one pretty handily at home.

Orlando 97
NY 83


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

I'm hearing Darko will be starting, because Howard was late so Hill decided to bench him for the first couple of minutes or so.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Kitty said:


> I'm hearing Darko will be starting, because Howard was late so Hill decided to bench him for the first couple of minutes or so.



Interesting ... after lastnight Brian Hill was talking about changing the starting lineup because he wasn't happy with the starters lastnight. I assumed that meant someone other than Dwight though.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

a real interesting dynamic to me is how much darko plays tonight against the larry brown coached knicks, if hill limits his minutes like he did last night then darko may lose whatever confidence he had built up since the trade. i personally would give darko a wink and tell him you're playing 40 minutes tonight unless one you foul out or two collapse from exhaustion. personally i think hill's *** is on the line, i know coaches try to win every game but more so i think he is expected to get this team ready for the future.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

..

Dwight not starting tonight for the first time in his career. It'll be interesting to see how it effects him. Does he have a crappy, pissed off game or does he have a killer, pissed off game.


----------



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

Looks like a killer pissed off game. Hasn't missed a field goal or a free throw and has 14 points in the first half in just 9 minutes.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

poor larry brown, thats a shame.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

rainman said:


> poor larry brown, thats a shame.



The Knicks are an embarrassment right now ... but Brown isn't helping. I think he's losing his mind. He starts Francis then doesn't start or play him in the 2nd half. And for some ungodly reason he starts Jerome James in the 2nd half. 

Dwight needs to get benched more often. He was beastly tonight.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

..

Another solid one from Darko

13 pts, 7 rebs, 4 blocks, 2 asts, 1 steal


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> If coming off the bench helped Dwight’s play: “I think it did. I think he was probably disappointed in himself tonight a little bit for being late for shoot-around and if it did motivate him or whether he was upset with me, whatever it was, he can be upset with me every night if he plays like that every night. I was happy to see him come out the way he did. He was very focused, he attacked the basket. He was really active on the defensive end and on the offensive boards and he did an excellent job.” - Brian Hill


...


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

JNice said:


> ..
> 
> Another solid one from Darko
> 
> 13 pts, 7 rebs, 4 blocks, 2 asts, 1 steal


i think if you play him he will play through a mistake or two and give you good numbers. he looks for sure like he could lead the league in blocks or come pretty close to it, i think the numbers go up over time, maybe in the pau gasol range as far as stats go.


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

What idiot still thinks Darko's a bust...


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

Darko should start every game in place of Battie...


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Darko is going to lead the league in blocks at some point. I don't know if I see it in him offensively to be a 20 ppg player, but saying that his shotblocking ability is a cut above the rest is putting it mildly.


----------



## NR 1 (Apr 3, 2005)

Good game


----------



## Copper (Dec 9, 2004)

As Darko gets his comfort level his offense will come around....Im sure he still hears Larry Brown screaming every time he raises for a shot.


----------



## dominikan_balla1 (Aug 4, 2004)

great game from the magic..i didn't see the game..did steve get booed?


----------

